# Asus M5A78L-M



## KNAN2012 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi guys,

I am having a problem with my PC, I have AMD Bulldozer FX-4100 Quad Core 3.6GHz - Asus M5A78L-M USB3 HDMI Motherboard - 4GB DDR3 Bundle.

When I install the 4GB DDR3 rams, Windows crashes, posting random error message like "POOL PAGE" OR MEMORY MANAGEMENT".

It works fine with 2GB rams and I tested all the slots and is fine with 2GB. I have have windows 8 64bit.

Any idea guys.

Many thanks


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 17, 2013)

i think one of the memory slots or sticks has gone kaput.

try different slots with only one stick. 

ten try it with the other stick, differnet slots.


then make sure that both the channels in the bios are running at same speed and latencies.
make sure both the rams are manufactured to run at same speeds and latencies.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jun 17, 2013)

Make sure the motherboard is running the RAM at its factory timings and voltages. Some board set odd setting when in AUTO


----------



## d1nky (Jun 17, 2013)

i have this board, never ran into ram troubles like this and ive had a variety of ram in there, even non matching ram.

all id suggest is wipe cmos every time you change ram configs, take the battery out before or after swapping the ram.

try different memory settings but also make sure the memory voltage is fixed.


----------



## KNAN2012 (Jun 17, 2013)

I tried different slots on each stick, for the 2GB ram is fine but when I install the 4GB then I have crushes.

Some suggested the CPU only supports WINDOWS xp, 7, 8 32-bit which only uses 2gb of the memory instead of the 4gb.

Is that the case?


----------



## Compgeke (Jun 17, 2013)

FX-4100 is a 64-bit processor, so there's no reason only 32-bit operating systems would be the only ones that work, unless you have an old (like 2003) 64-bit board such as an Asus SK8V which has no 64-bit drivers for RAID and such but uses a 64-bit processor.

I would try installing the ram and running memtest86(\+) to see if there's a faulty module. I can't tell you how long it will take, however with DDR3 it seems pretty fast, around 15 minutes for a single gig of ram.


----------



## suraswami (Jun 17, 2013)

First clear the cmos and put in both sticks and try.

Is the mother board 2 memory slot one or the 4 memory slot one?

When the computer boots, go into bios and manually set the memory timings and memory voltage.  See if this works.


----------



## KNAN2012 (Jun 18, 2013)

suraswami said:


> First clear the cmos and put in both sticks and try.
> 
> Is the mother board 2 memory slot one or the 4 memory slot one?
> 
> When the computer boots, go into bios and manually set the memory timings and memory voltage.  See if this works.




The motherboard is 4 memory slot. I tried one stick of 2GB at the time on each slot and it works fine.

The sticks are same model so there is no difference. I checked the Processor and it is 64Bit system.

I can not understand why I am having this issue.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 18, 2013)

this board is funny with bios settings, i usually leave everything auto and clear cmos after any hardware change.

and i think blue slots are priority, cant remember without looking at the manual.

and maybe clean the gold fingers with alcohol or something to make sure it isnt bad contact.


and have you tested each stick separately? my first idea if they both work but dont work together is voltage.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 18, 2013)

What speed is the memory. That board only supports 1333 without OC'ing the HT link frequency.
When you have the system running Open CPU-z and check the spd tab for the timings at 1333. This is what you'll want for that board ATM. Then set them manually in the bios. Under Advanced/ jumper free configuration/ memory clock mode set to manual You'll find the frequency setting hare as well as Dram timings. You'll also find the voltage there. 
Then make sure you are using the same coloured slots. A1+ B1 for dual channel. Or A2 + B2 your manual doesn't specify which.



Also giving us the brand and model of the ram may help.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 18, 2013)

^^ ive put in my 2133mhz ram and booted on auto and was fine. just downclocked to 1333mhz.

the whole time ive had this board nothing has happened like this, unless your power connectors arent in properly or something.

just clear cmos before or after hardware change.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 18, 2013)

Although the sticks work single, they may not be compatable with the board thus all 4 sticks don't work together...... Check out the compatability list with the board.


----------



## KNAN2012 (Jun 18, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> What speed is the memory. That board only supports 1333 without OC'ing the HT link frequency.
> When you have the system running Open CPU-z and check the spd tab for the timings at 1333. This is what you'll want for that board ATM. Then set them manually in the bios. Under Advanced/ jumper free configuration/ memory clock mode set to manual You'll find the frequency setting hare as well as Dram timings. You'll also find the voltage there.
> Then make sure you are using the same coloured slots. A1+ B1 for dual channel. Or A2 + B2 your manual doesn't specify which.
> View attachment 51417
> ...




Hi Johan, the speed on the memory is 1333MHZ, brand is Hyberram. 

I opened CPUZ under SPD the timming is showings something like  457MHZ, 533mhz AND 685MHZ, I don't know if that is what to look,

I have attacked the CPU Spd. 

I could not change the voltage, it is set auto and also can not see Dram timings in there.

Many thanks


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 18, 2013)

KNAN2012 said:


> Hi Johan, the speed on the memory is 1333MHZ, brand is Hyberram.
> 
> I opened CPUZ under SPD the timming is showings something like  457MHZ, 533mhz AND 685MHZ, I don't know if that is what to look,
> 
> ...



???? That ram is most likely NOT compatable. I ould try different memory


----------



## KNAN2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> ???? That ram is most likely NOT compatable. I ould try different memory



Do you mean Hyperam not compatible with the motherboard? If so why it is working with the 2GB one. are you suggesting different brand?

I had this error when I install the 2 stick " SYSREM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION (Ndu.sys)
any idea?


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 19, 2013)

Do you mean Kingston Hyper ram? To make any changwes you'll have to first set things to manual.


----------



## KNAN2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

Johan45 said:


> Do you mean Kingston Hyper ram? To make any changwes you'll have to first set things to manual.



No, Its Hypertec Hyperam 2GB ddr3 dimm1333MHZ.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 19, 2013)

It's probably just some el-cheapo ram in the bios set the memory voltage to 1.6v and insure they are in the correct slots.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 19, 2013)

cdawall said:


> It's probably just some el-cheapo ram in the bios set the memory voltage to 1.6v and insure they are in the correct slots.



Well it's very hard to find any info at all. I doubt they are a matched "dual channel" kit. KNAN2012 try not running them in dual channel that may help as well.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

im lost as well, i have this board next to me and i basically could plug a cat (meow) in the slots and itll boot!


----------



## KNAN2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> im lost as well, i have this board next to me and i basically could plug a cat (meow) in the slots and itll boot!



LOL,

I don't get it as well what the problem is, the rams match, I use 2GB at the time on each slot and its fine, BUT when I try to use both stick I get BSOD with random error messages.

I also could not set  the memory voltage manually ( could you tell me how?) 

May be the rams I am using is not compatible with the board " Hyertec Hyperam" which is generic version of rams.

Any Ideas?????


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 19, 2013)

KNAN2012 said:


> LOL,
> 
> I don't get it as well what the problem is, the rams match, I use 2GB at the time on each slot and its fine, BUT when I try to use both stick I get BSOD with random error messages.
> 
> ...



So to summarise: You tried the first stick of 2gb, it works on all slots. You then tried the second stick on all slots, it works fine too. Now you plugged both in, and it doesn't work?


----------



## KNAN2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> So to summarise: You tried the first stick of 2gb, it works on all slots. You then tried the second stick on all slots, it works fine too. Now you plugged both in, and it doesn't work?



Yes, that's right, nothing wrong with the memory sticks or slots. Just not working with both on. (works but crashes some point like 10 , 20 or 30 mins)


----------



## Fourstaff (Jun 19, 2013)

KNAN2012 said:


> Yes, that's right, nothing wrong with the memory sticks or slots. Just not working with both on. (works but crashes some point like 10 , 20 or 30 mins)



If it works, and then crashes I think there is not enough volts. Have you tried memtest either stick for, say, 20mins?


----------



## KNAN2012 (Jun 19, 2013)

Fourstaff said:


> If it works, and then crashes I think there is not enough volts. Have you tried memtest either stick for, say, 20mins?



I haven't tried memtest yet, because if I am using the 2 stick it may crash before it can finish the test. And I guess testing with one stick will not solve anything.


----------



## Johan45 (Jun 19, 2013)

Memtest doesn't require the OS. You use a bootable disc. It runs seperately. This will point to the memory being the culprit or something else. You could even test them singley and the different slots if necessary


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 19, 2013)

Just because the ram boots with 2G does not mean the board will boot with all slots populated. I really don't understand what you do not get. Your ram is surely not on the vendor approved list and is probably not compatable with the board. The problem is when you use all the sticks. Go get some approved ram that is listed on the QVL in the boards specs on manufcturers website.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

i just realised youre using the FX4100, ya basically got my second rig there.

you want memtest 86+ rc1 - usb bootable installer. its pretty much plug n play. F11 at boot.

its the best and recognises all sorts, especially on that board. i would find a link but im off to gym.


its odd ive had a mix of ram in mine and boots on auto settings. sometimes when it gets funny i just pull the battery out for a bit.

memtest will test IMC and memory, could be a combo tbh.

but ive always said volts. its called something like memory overvoltage or dram overvoltage may even be vddr overvoltage. put in 1.6v


@drdeath - none of the ram ive had in mine was on the list?!


EDIT: forgot my coffee was still here lol 

http://www.memtest.org/download/beta...500rc1.usb.exe


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 19, 2013)

d1nky said:


> i just realised youre using the FX4100, ya basically got my second rig there.
> 
> you want memtest 86+ rc1 - usb bootable installer. its pretty much plug n play. F11 at boot.
> 
> ...



D1nky, I have talked with board manufacturers. Most memory not on the QVL list works fine but some does not. In cases of budget ram, manufacturers don't waste their time testing it to make sure it is compatable. In this case, seeing the sticks work individual but not teamed up leads me to believe the ram is incompatable. Getting a cheap set like Kingston Hyper X 1600MHz is probably the call here. When I reviewed boards and ran into compatability issues, I always went to my hyper X modules and never had a problem and I have used boards that did have compatability issues at times.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2013)

i would get some branded corsair or gskill ram.

they cost literally the same as unbranded ones. atleast here.

i dont think your ram is supported my asus.


----------



## drdeathx (Jun 19, 2013)

de.das.dude said:


> i would get some branded corsair or gskill ram.
> 
> they cost literally the same as unbranded ones. atleast here.
> 
> i dont think your ram is supported my asus.



Corsair and GSkill are fine but like mentioned, when I had boards that had memory problems, you cannot go wrong with Hyper X modules...


----------



## Sinzia (Jun 19, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Corsair and GSkill are fine but like mentioned, when I had boards that had memory problems, you cannot go wrong with Hyper X modules...



I too attest to Kingston HyperX ram, it's on everyone's list as a qualified ram.


----------



## d1nky (Jun 19, 2013)

^^^ i get your point.

just seems odd, but hey thats hardware i suppose.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 19, 2013)

drdeathx said:


> Corsair and GSkill are fine but like mentioned, when I had boards that had memory problems, you cannot go wrong with Hyper X modules...



corsair, g.skill, kingston, transcend, hynix, zion are all supported.

i mentioned the first two as they are usually a enthusiasts.


----------

